# Pedicure Station gravity drain



## JMORRISON (Nov 1, 2010)

Here is what I found at final for nail salon pedicure station.  These units were piped to vented sewer connection.

View attachment 1434


View attachment 1434


/monthly_2010_11/572953de8724d_NAILSALON003.jpg.8ebf9cb71765b9973c25705a3d4e199f.jpg


----------



## JMORRISON (Nov 1, 2010)

Other pedicure unitsPump out pedicure units which use back check valve on discharge side to vented waste.  They are now trying to figure out how to put indirect discharge point in system.

View attachment 241


View attachment 241


/monthly_2010_11/572953ba1cb99_NAILSALON006.jpg.015c0428da98f86f9f82c5fb33d6cc0d.jpg


----------



## TimNY (Nov 1, 2010)

Did they protect the potable water supply?  Stinky feet don't taste very good.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jan 12, 2012)

I am working in the 2006 IPC, are pedicure stations permitted to have indirect waste connections to floor sinks, or do they need to have a direct connection?  Are there any corrosion related issues with these fixtures?


----------



## JMORRISON (Jan 13, 2012)

None of the units I have seen to date carry any listing other electrical.  The pump outs have backcheck in them but do not provide adequate protection from sewer so I require those to go to indirect waste.  The units in the first picture did not have adequate trap seal so I required those go to indirect.  None of the spray hoses have anti siphon so I required the water supply be protected before it was piped to the units (thanks TimNY).  I am not aware of any corrosion issues.


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2012)

Good tip from Tim...seen them miss the backflow here....


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> I am working in the 2006 IPC, are pedicure stations permitted to have indirect waste connections to floor sinks, or do they need to have a direct connection?  Are there any corrosion related issues with these fixtures?


If your thinking that the nail polish remover would need to be treated as chemical waste, I have to wonder what kind of polished toes they have up there in the frozen tundra.


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

I am curious what code section your using to require indirect waste?


----------



## north star (Jan 13, 2012)

*& &*

gbhammer,

Papio may have been thinking about epsom salts or other types of

corrosives in the `ol stanky foot bath.......Epsom salt water is as

corrosive as sea water on metal parts that are not protected,

...plus there is the funk off of everyone's footsies! :-D

*& &*


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

I could see the sewer district getting upset over to much salt being released into the system, and I would hope that they are not on an onsite system, but I would think that the pipes are unlikely to be damaged.


----------

